# Alternative (emergency) AMMO



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

More of my FAMOUS cardboard tests= 4 layers of tightly packed and taped corrugated cardboard, at 5 yards, just leaning against a tree, the ammo==TA_DAAAA,using 12 lb pull flatbands.
First- MxM's= the candy,, green coconut flavor= believe it or not- it really hit hard, didn' penetrate, mushroomed made quite a dent and bounced out, I ate it.
Second a kernel of field corn-hardly any weight, made a dent, bounced away,=Too light.
Third, a glass marble, penetrated 3 layers, and bounced back past me about 5 yards, not good, too light.
Fourth, 5/16 steel ball, clear thru, small hole, worked fine, good ammo.
Fifth- a peanut, penetrated 1/2 thru one layer and bounced=I ate it= not very good nut or ammo.
Sixth, and last in this test, 3/8 hex nut filled with lead, total destruction, very good ammo for tearing up things, but very rough on pouches, will tear, or tear them up because of the points on the nut,.
Now all of the STUFF i used flew exactly where I aimed, this was 5 yards, any of it would give at least a nasty sting or break something, but it shows that ANYTHING that fits in the pouch, (within reason) will work for ammo in a pinch, i have used coins, all kinds of junk when I ran out of ammo in the woods to sting a cat or stray animal away,
WHAT DOES THIS PROVE??????

that I have too much time on my hands I guess, Just that it's a cheap and fun hobby


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Pebbles work.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Good work


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Yep pebbles work, but hard to find while in a canoe or kayak, and most the wooded area round here -got no pebbles- but can allus use your snackin stuff,= like cinnamon balls and such







handy for runnin off stray dogs











ZDP-189 said:


> Pebbles work.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

You really, really need to make yourself clay ammo. Costs almost nothing, shatters and leaves a dust cloud on impact, accuracy is on par with steel balls on 5 meters (still quite good on 10 meters, not much use beyond 15), totally biodegradable- the perfect short range plinking ammo!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Melchior said:


> You really, really need to make yourself clay ammo. Costs almost nothing, shatters and leaves a dust cloud on impact, accuracy is on par with steel balls on 5 meters (still quite good on 10 meters, not much use beyond 15), totally biodegradable- the perfect short range plinking ammo!


Cool. I have a kiln.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

air dried modeling clay works with out having to bake it.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Normal pottery clay can be hardened by dried in air, too. It would not work with an intricate sculpture, but is no problem with round pebbles...hey, we're going to break it anyway


----------

